# Commonwealth Government Securities



## slix_88 (13 July 2005)

I would like to know what Commonwealth Government Securities are as I have a variety of definitions which all confuse me! I would also like to know their role in the Reserve Bank market operations.

Thank you


----------



## slix_88 (26 July 2005)

bump...


----------



## bvbfan (26 July 2005)

Have you looked on the RBA site 
On the side there are a list of choices which should help you out, domestic market operations should cover a lot of it

Government Securities or Govt. Bonds/Notes are issued by the RBA to meet funding needs

Last few years since Libs came in, they government debt has been reduced and there is not a lot of choice in the govt. debt market, so investors have moved into state govt and corporate debt


----------

